# Classic Cheese and Onion Patty Melts on Rye



## Ol-blue (Jun 19, 2008)

This recipe came from a friend, it came from the Weber BBQ site and I thought I would share it with you. The link to the recipe is below. I did one thing different though, I grilled my onions on some heavy duty foil on the BBQ and did not us a skillet like the recipe called for. My family really enjoyed these Melts. 
Enjoy! Debbie

Weber's Recipe Of The Week

Classic Cheese and Onion Patty Melts on Rye


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 19, 2008)

Love patty melts! What is the salad next to it? Looks like shells as the pasta.


----------



## Ol-blue (Jun 20, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> Love patty melts! What is the salad next to it? Looks like shells as the pasta.


 
You are correct. It's a pasta salad using shell pasta. I added some ham and egg and used half Ranch Dressing and Mayo with a little mustard.


----------

